# Han demolido la casa de Julio C. Tello en MIRAFLORES



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

Sé que para algunos foristas soy algo "fatalista y reaccionario"...nada más lejos de la realidad... soy amante del progreso y que construyan edificios... pero que el precio de eso no sea derribar casonas preciosas ò de interès històrico... Un nuevo atropello ha sucedido... se acaba de demoler la casa donde pasó sus últimos años,nuestro reconocido mèdico y arqueòlogo,Julio C. Tello (fallecido en 1947). Tranquilamente al igual que la casona de los últimos años donde vivió Ricardo Palma,pudo convertirse en un Museo homenajeando su memoria... sin embargo nadie respetó su memoria y se demolió la casa sin mayor publicidad,situada en el número 286 de la calle O´Donovan... felízmente nuestra infatigable forista Lía,pudo tomar fotos de la casa en el verano del 2007... la calle 0´Donovan (que está a la vuelta de mi calle Diego Ferré),tiene apenas 2 cuadritas medio serpenteadas,casi escondida ya que muy poca gente la transita,a pesar que nace y muere en el Malecón de la Reserva... en la cuadra 1 todavía quedan pocas casonas bonitas,pero en la cuadra 2,ya fueron demolidas todas !!!!... 
La casa de Julio C.Tello no era nada espectacular,apenas de 1 piso,pero constituía una bonita "casa playera miraflorina"... màs que por su arquitectura,acà entra a tallar la memoria del famoso arqueólogo... 








Cuadra 2 de la calle O´Donovan :
























Cuadra 1 de la calle O´Donovan esquina con la calle Colón :
Esperemos que ésta preciosa casa (O´Donovan 199) no sea demolida,aunque felízmente ha sido comprada por el hermano de un amigo mío y está gestionando que la declaren Patrimonio Histórico ... esperemos que el Municipio se digne a hacerle caso !!!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Una verdadera pena, espero que tu amigo tenga suerte en el municipio. Después de ver como la casa Marsano, donde se hacía el famoso "Rastrillo", la cambiaron por una mole insulsa, deberian declararse "patrimonio" muchas casonas.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que pena  ....ojala que la casa de la ultima foto no sea demolida jamás.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

libidito said:


> Que pena  ....ojala que la casa de la ultima foto no sea demolida jamás.


no creo, mi tío la restauró


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

no sabía que era la casa de Julio C. Tello, la municipalidad o el INC debieron tomarla en cuenta, hasta para el turismo servía como un museo, en fin.....


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

Cuando dije ke Lima se esta llenando de edificos cuadrados y esta perdiendo lo ke escencialmente era Lima me tildaron de criticaron de criticon sin objetivo


cosas como estas son alas ke me refiero...



con un plan municipal facilmente los edificios pueden estar en una zona fuera la Lima antigua y crear asi una ciudad de edificios y casas de gran estilo




pero bueno, aca parece ke kieren llenar la ciudad de edificios como sea, dandole la razon a akellos ke estan haciendo de Lima una ciudad de poca altura (porke no pasamos de los 20 pisos), si estilo (son todos cuadrados o la amyoria son asi) y destruyendo la historia de la ciudad.


adios!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Se está llenando de "edificios sin alma" !!!!*

Me encantan los edificios,es más,me encantan los rascacielos al estilo Hong Kong... pero son rascacielos que son verdaderas obras arquitectónicas... no dudo que en Lima están construyendo edificios bonitos,pero son pocos comparados con las docenas de mamarrachos edilicios que están levantando... dá pena ver que levantan un mamotreto de 5,6,7 pisos y el precio de eso sea demoler una casa valiosa... Miraflores tiene que modernizarse,eso es algo esencial.. pero hay docenas de docenas de casas sin gran valor que pueden demolerse,pero es increíble como pareciera que eligieran las más bonitas para destruirlas y construir ratoneras donde vivirán 100 personas apretujadas... sobretodo siendo Lima Este tan grande y en donde pueden construirse miles de edificios,justo eligen la zona más histórica de Miraflores para hacerlo.... ya superé el mal rato,pero soy conciente que en aras del progreso,están destrozando el alma del antiguo Miraflores... no me sorprendería que dentro de unos años alguien opine que se debe demoler el Palacio de Gobierno ó el Palacio de Justicia porque "están viejos" y deben hacerse edificios multifamiliares de 20 ó 25 pisos.... no me sorprendería !!!... de paso también que arrasen con la Catedral y todo los pocos vestigios de la Lima antigua.. a este paso,no sería de extrañar que eso sucediera dentro de unos años... "en aras del llamado progreso" !!!!... habiendo tanto arenal,porque allí no construyen bloques multifamiliares !!!!... 


el_ched said:


> Cuando dije ke Lima se esta llenando de edificos cuadrados y esta perdiendo lo ke escencialmente era Lima me tildaron de criticaron de criticon sin objetivo
> 
> 
> cosas como estas son alas ke me refiero...
> ...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La casa de José María Eguren está en VENTA !!!!*

La casa del famoso escritor y poeta en Barranco está a la venta.. la irán a demoler ??????????????


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

si demolieron la casa de Vargas Llosa, no me sorprende ke destruyan esa 


debemos felicitar a los ke apoyan los edificios cuadrados...


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Que tal atropello. ¿Y el INC? bien, gracias.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Una BUENA NOTICIA !!!!!*

Si,si ...ya sé que más de un forista me va a querer fusilar... pero son gajes del oficio de amar y odiar a la ciudad de uno !!!!... les cuento que ésta mañana de domingo pude conversar con un bastante antiguo vecino del barrio,quién vive desde hace 70 años en la zona !!!!... Este señor me confirmó que la casa de Julio C. Tello* NO HA SIDO DEMOLIDA * y la que yo creía que era la casa,pues nunca fue... con la pena claro está,que era una bonita casa playera... pero me confirmó que la casona donde pasó sus últimos años el famoso arqueólogo,es la número 115 de la calle O'Donovan... una casona que si quieren filmar una película de fantasmas..pues está ideal... es lo más gótico,dark y al mismo tiempo fascinante que he visto por Miraflores... tan así,que en su tejado tiene una especie de hacha gigante ,muy al estilo centroeuropeo,un detalle que nunca he visto en otra casona antigua de Lima... la casona está en total estado de abandono,aunque tiene un muro relativamente nuevo,que la salva de curiosos... y no se sabe a ciencia cierta si la llegarán a demoler (Lía por favor,cuando puedas,ya sabes...los clicks de tu cámara correspondientes !!!),está casi al frente del todavía "en proceso de remodelación" Parque 0`Donovan..tú has tomado fotos de la zona,pero la casona no se aprecia,está casi junto a esa quinta muy bonita (que ocupan casas desde el número 281 hasta el número 299 del Malecón de la Reserva) y al costado de un edificio de unos 10 pisos nuevecito ... al otro costado está la casona Tudor de la Embajada de Panamá... 
Así que podemos respirar todavía tranquilos,que la Casona aún sigue en pie...aunque por lo que pude ver ésta misma mañana,no creo que pase del 2008 !!!!... hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

¡Qué buena noticia! Ya me había puesto "fatalista y reaccionario" también...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Realmente un alivio....*

Y la verdadera casona de Julio C. Tello,si no quieren usarla de museo para homenajear su trayectoria,por lo menos que la usen de "gothic disco",porque está realmente PRECIOSA.... 


GatoNegro said:


> ¡Qué buena noticia! Ya me había puesto "fatalista y reaccionario" también...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

el_ched said:


> si demolieron la casa de Vargas Llosa, no me sorprende ke destruyan esa
> 
> 
> debemos felicitar a los ke apoyan los edificios cuadrados...


Yo recuerdo la casa de Vargas LLosa que era una casa tipo moderno, años
60s, él mismo la mandó a demoler y en uno o dos de los pisos del actual edificio vive él, en otro alguno de sus hijos, y en otro..................
Miraflorino, no sabía que ésa era la casa de Eguren (era tío de unos primos hermanos míos), esa casa si que es de las más antiguas, muy bonita, el letrero de venta está desde hace tiempo:uh::wallbash:Esa casa verde (no la de VLL:lol: sino la supuesta casa de Tello) no me parece gran cosa, vivía una compañerita y amiga de clase de una de mis sobrinas.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Menos mal que cuando vi el thread no me animé a postear, y el tiempo me dió la razón, por otro lado me pareció demasiado que en un futuro quisieran demoler el el Palacio de Justicia o el de Gogierno segun tu Miraflorino ... mmmm como que este coment estaba demasiado no crees?? ... pero como ya esta todo confirmado (o descartado) de que no ha sido demolida y que la foto de la supuesta casa, que no es muy rescatable que digamos, esta en pie ... posss bueno .. q mas decir q ... ya fue este thread ... a menos que le cambies de nombre y pongas fotos de la verdadera casa de Julio C. Tello, o tambien que cambies el thread a "Casonas de Personajes Históricos de Lima".

Salu2 Miraflorino.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Cualquiera lo edita y pide el cierre del thread, no? :lol: A esto se le llama: Metida de pata


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> A esto se le llama: Metida de pata


¡jajajajajajaja!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Es mejor meter la pata.... a no participar NUNCA !!!!!*

Super contento de haber metido la pata y saber que fue una falsa alarma !!!!.... Gracias por la "ácida crítica"... por lo visto en el Foro nunca faltan los Baylys al ataque !!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


YibrailMizrahi said:


> Cualquiera lo edita y pide el cierre del thread, no? :lol: A esto se le llama: Metida de pata


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Esta es la verdadera Casa de Julio C. Tello : INKA WASI*

*Situada en la calle O´Donovan 115. En total estado de abandono...hasta con graffitti "subido de tono" !!!!.... *..Gracias a Lía que recién tomó éstas 3 fotos.


----------



## erikzito (Jun 28, 2007)

aaaa
si es tétrica, sobre todo en la segunda toma (con un ligero movimiento). Los adornos me parecen (no sé si habrá sido apropósito) tipo de cultura preinca .


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Era el consulado de Panamá....*

pero no hace mucho que se mudaron... la casa ahora está vacía.... 


Lia_01 said:


> *Dodi, la casa que esta al lado derecho es la Embajada de Panamá?*


----------



## mdavilag (Dec 7, 2009)

*Que simpática casa Dodi*

No sabía que había una casa con esa qrquitectura Mochica-Chimú, que interesante!, donde está?... yo creia que eran agregados nuevos, pero veo que desde el 50 ya estaban no?

Bueno un fuerte abrazo desde este Thread, luego que nos cerraran por abuso repetitivo fotogénico y discusiones vanas, nuestro queridísimo "Lima de Siempre"... a llorar al río..

Miguel



Miraflorino said:


> pero no hace mucho que se mudaron... la casa ahora está vacía....


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La casa queda en la calle O'Donovan en Miraflores*

Allí vivió sus últimos años Julio C. Tello.


mdavilag said:


> No sabía que había una casa con esa qrquitectura Mochica-Chimú, que interesante!, donde está?... yo creia que eran agregados nuevos, pero veo que desde el 50 ya estaban no?
> 
> Bueno un fuerte abrazo desde este Thread, luego que nos cerraran por abuso repetitivo fotogénico y discusiones vanas, nuestro queridísimo "Lima de Siempre"... a llorar al río..
> 
> Miguel


----------



## mdavilag (Dec 7, 2009)

*Representación de huaca en Parque de las piletas*

Dodi, pregunta: esta casa guarda un parecido arquitectónico con esa representación de huaca que hay dentro del parque de las piletas (Ex parque de la reserva), tambien tuvo que ver JC Tello con esta construcción?

Miguel



Miraflorino said:


> Allí vivió sus últimos años Julio C. Tello.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*con la Casa Moche de José Sabogal....*

Yo creo que no tiene relación alguna,salvo que ambas tienen fuerte componente indigenista... 


mdavilag said:


> Dodi, pregunta: esta casa guarda un parecido arquitectónico con esa representación de huaca que hay dentro del parque de las piletas (Ex parque de la reserva), tambien tuvo que ver JC Tello con esta construcción?
> 
> Miguel


----------



## Sakkarina (Jul 11, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


> Yo creo que no tiene relación alguna,salvo que ambas tienen fuerte componente indigenista...


Y eso que no han visto la casa del arquitecto Carlos Milla en La Victoria, la fachada tiene forma del templo viejo de Chavin de Huantar con cabeza clava incluida


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Bueno, se bajaron el palacio Marzano, así que no me sorprendería que se bajen más casonas, es más en este preciso momento 3 más están ya planas hno:.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

¿Aún no la demolieron?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Así luce actualmente !!!*


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Hablando de casas con fuerte influiencia indigenista había una en la esquina de la Av. Militar y Manuel Segura en Lince si mal no recuerdo que era literalmente una "Chullpa" alguien tendra una foto para postear ?

saludos


----------



## SteykPapi (Nov 2, 2009)

como se les ocurre derrumbar la casa del arqueologo mas famoso del peru q incopetentes son los del ministerio de cultura o no se...esa casa podrian usarla como museo por aca donde yo vivo en alemania en un pueblucho hahah pero ojo el pueblo esta unos 5 km alejados del lugar donde nacio el papa benedikt el actual ps xD y de todos modos nacio en marktl am inn y en la casa donde nacio se abrio un museo y solo x la casa vienen turistas de distintas partes de europa claro q juli c tello no es tan famoso como los papas pero en mi opinion no habria mejor lugar para un pequenho museo arqueologico q su casa


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^

:lol:

Consecuencias del alarmante título (y de la falta de comprensión lectora).


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sinceramente creo que este thread debe ser cerrado, desde hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## szf (Feb 6, 2009)

Cómo no pudieran rescatar cada una de las pocas casitas Tudor y también todas las que conserven algo particular en su arquitectura. El mismo municipio miraflorino debería hacer algo por proteger estos inmuebles e intentar revalorarlos antes que se terminen de perder todos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Andrew : si bien es cierto...*

que el título de thread es incorrecto (aunque cuando lo creé sinceramente yo pensé que habían demolido la casa del susodicho),por otro lado,ha resultado gratificante que muchos foristas se hayan interesado en la casona del ilustre personaje y que sin querer queriendo se haya dado a conocer éste lugar que la Municipalidad de Miraflores bien debería (espero ya lo haya hecho) declararla Patrimonio Municipal...dado que el lugar donde se localiza ésta casona,es demasiado tentador para las inmobiliarias y no sería nada raro que...alguna de éstas mañanas nos desayunemos conque la están demoliendo !!!! 
Sobre el cierre del thread,ya eso depende del criterio y decisión de nuestros queridos moderadores...


Inkandrew9 said:


> Sinceramente creo que este thread debe ser cerrado, desde hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Esta mañana pasé por esa "casa Chullpa"*

Pasó algo gracioso Raúl...ésta mañana luego de hacer unas diligencias en Surquillo,tuve que ir a la SUNARP y estuve caminando a lo largo de la calle Manuel Segura (límite distrital de Lince con El Cercado : Santa Beatríz) y zas...estando por llegar al Castillo Rospigliosi,recordé tu comentario de "la casa Chullpa"...justo cuando voy cruzando la Avenida Militar y la veo en la misma esquina,en el número 1500 esquina con Manuel Segura... pasa desapercibida porque hay un cerco vivo alto con arbustos que la tapan y hay que pasar caminando delante mismo de su entrada para apreciar "la chullpa"...no es una casa grande,más bien es una casa pequeña pero como queda en esquina,al tener 2 frentes,parece más grande...es de color blanca,una pena que estaba apurado y no pude detenerme para apreciarla con calma...además hacía un calorazo,un sol fortísimo...no daba para estar parado observando.... 


cesium said:


> Hablando de casas con fuerte influiencia indigenista había una en la esquina de la Av. Militar y Manuel Segura en Lince si mal no recuerdo que era literalmente una "Chullpa" alguien tendra una foto para postear ?
> 
> saludos


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Que bueno que aún está en pié, seguramente en esa casa debe vivir un arqueólogo con dotes arquitectónicas.

saludos


----------



## Marcogg15 (Dec 31, 2009)

alguien sabe porque dodi se cambio de foto? jajaj


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*ja,ja,ja...es que los perritos crecieron y ya no podía sostenerlos !!!!*

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:.... 
Hay que cambiar de cuando en cuando el avatar... el actual me gusta mucho... se enfatiza lo de "DODI" (así como el novio de la Princesa Diana !!!!).... :banana::banana::banana:


Marcogg15 said:


> alguien sabe porque dodi se cambio de foto? jajaj


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Este mediodía del 11 de marzo pasé delante de la Casa Milla*

Les paso la dirección si quieren verla por fuera :
Calle Raymundo Cárcamo 670 - Urbanización Santa Catalina.
La casa pasa algo desapercibida,hay algunos arbustos que la tapan,pero las 2 cabezas clavas del muro de la fachada si se aprecian bien lo mismo que unos 3 ó 4 saledizos en cornisa en forma de águilas (en el segundo piso),todo dentro de la Cultura Chavín... 
Las 2 cabezas clavas son idénticas a ésta : 










Sakkarina said:


> Y eso que no han visto la casa del arquitecto Carlos Milla en La Victoria, la fachada tiene forma del templo viejo de Chavin de Huantar con cabeza clava incluida


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Seria intrresante ver una fotillo de esa casa.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Aunque más interesante me parece la "casa Chullpa"*

de la Avenida Militar 1500 - Lince.... la Casa Milla pasa desapercibida,salvo por las 2 cabezas clavas y poca gente reparará en los 3 ó 4 saledizos de cornisa en forma de águila "a lo Chavín".... 
Esta mañana de viernes (12 de marzo),pasé en taxi delante de otra casa con motivos indigenistas...está situada en la calle De La Torre Ugarte,cuadra 2,al lado del Hospital de la Solidaridad (Avenida Arequipa frente al edificio El Dorado)... la casa es como cualquiera de la zona,salvo que tiene a manera de placas,unos monolitos Chavín... Como bien dice Raúl,sería interesante fotografiar las 3 casas : la Casa Milla,la Casa Chullpa y ésta de la calle De La Torre Ugarte....


cesium said:


> Seria intrresante ver una fotillo de esa casa.
> 
> saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*"La Casa Moche" de José Sabogal en el Parque de la Reserva*

Otro ejemplo de arquitectura indigenista :


----------

